# Charleston Fishing



## Gregg_Goes_Fishing (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey all. 

Just moved to Charleston. Changing up boats for a skiff to get shallower. Looking for some opinions with experience in the water around here with thoughts on brand/model/etc for a new skiff.

Really like Drake Outlaw. But also thinking east cape evo x.

message me if anyone interested in meeting up and chasing some reds.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Lots of ways and places to catch fish around here. Depending on what you have now, fish that for a bit to see what fits best into how you fish.


----------



## pawley7 (Oct 28, 2020)

Have not fished a Drake Outlaw, but it does seem like I see them for sale a lot after a short stint of ownership…nice looking boats though. I have a maverick hpxv 17 and it allows me to do about everything I want to. Rides fairly well in rough water, but is still light enough and skinny enough to pole easily. There are lots of ways to catch fish around here though. I primarily fly fish.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I think a lot of people jump to a small poling skiff or micro only to find out that the benefits do not outweigh the trade offs for them and then you see many for sale.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I think a lot of the guys with Drake Outlaws get them and then sell to upgrade to the Nomad from what I've seen.


----------



## Gregg_Goes_Fishing (Oct 17, 2021)

Appreciate the info. I also mainly fly fish. Been fishing a lot on hobie proangler, but need something to get around faster/farther. Wish I would have bought new boat couple of years ago.. prices are out of control.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah prices are crazy right now. 

Heres a nice boat here for sale locally.









No Longer Available


I have a 2018 Ranger 168 Phantom (50th Anniversary Edition) for sale. Bought new at the 2018 Miami Boat show. It was the show boat that year for them and less than 40 hours have been put on it since. Engine is a Yamaha F70. Garage Kept and ready to fish. MInn Kota 70# iPilot. Feel free to make...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome, where from up north did you move from?


----------



## Gregg_Goes_Fishing (Oct 17, 2021)

North Carolina.


----------

